

Meet the Bail Bond Queen - jeffreyrogers
http://www.buzzfeed.com/nicolasmedinamora/meet-the-bail-bond-queen#.lu5WQWee9

======
closetnerd
Unbelievably they even have a sort of monopoly over the industry by having an
agreement to charge a minimum. And its illegal everywhere except here and the
Philippines?

The whole criminal system looks to be run by people who would have otherwise
been the mafia.

